# Allegan?



## Younggun (Oct 29, 2008)

I am going to be in the area this weekend and looking for some advice on hunting Allegan. I noticed that there are many areas to hunt. Does anyone know anything about the Swan Creek, and Ottawa Marsh hunting areas? Or any hunting area around there in general? I have not hunted there before and am going in blind. Are there even ducks there? And I do not have a canoe or boat with me, Thanks


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

> I am going to be in the area this weekend and looking for some advice on hunting Allegan. I noticed that there are many areas to hunt. Does anyone know anything about the Swan Creek, and Ottawa Marsh hunting areas? Or any hunting area around there in general? I have not hunted there before and am going in blind. Are there even ducks there? And I do not have a canoe or boat with me


Hunting the Ottawa marsh without a boat of some kind is doable, but it's a forced hump at best. Going in is no problem because it's all down hill. But going back up the 150'+ hills are a bee otch. There are a few public boat launches in the area. But all are on the other side of the marsh from where you want to be. One is on the river itself, don't step off that one! To be honest none of the launches are on the side you need to be on, and the water you would need to cross is WAY to DEEP for you to wade. So if you don't mind a hump the Ottawa would be a choice. 

Swan creek mill pond has some hunting on it, but at this time of year there aren't to many birds around. Might be a good walk/jump shoot on some woodies there though on the creek. 

You can hunt the Todd Farm aka Allegan GMU but for DUCKS ONLY right now. It is all walk in hunting, no driving in the zones until goose season. They are fields, so you will be dry, well sort of dry field hunting. The refuge is holding a few birds so you may have a good chance at decoys some mallards and blacks there. Play the wind and don't be afraid to watch for the first little while to see where the birds are working, then try to find a spot in the hunting zones near there. 

You can stop by the farm unit office and pick up maps and regs for the area there. There are several areas to hunt waterfowl at the GMU.
Have fun and be paticent. It is a gmu. :SHOCKED:

Hope this helps you out a bit. 

Smoke


----------



## TeamFowlAssassins (Nov 7, 2007)

smoke said:


> Hunting the Ottawa marsh without a boat of some kind is doable, but it's a forced hump at best. Going in is no problem because it's all down hill. But going back up the 150'+ hills are a bee otch. There are a few public boat launches in the area. But all are on the other side of the marsh from where you want to be. One is on the river itself, don't step off that one! To be honest none of the launches are on the side you need to be on, and the water you would need to cross is WAY to DEEP for you to wade. So if you don't mind a hump the Ottawa would be a choice.
> 
> Swan creek mill pond has some hunting on it, but at this time of year there aren't to many birds around. Might be a good walk/jump shoot on some woodies there though on the creek.
> 
> ...


 

Very well put Smoke! We walked into the Ottawas quite a bit in years past, and quit doing that a few years back. To much work, and your so restricted to where you can go with the high water depths!

He could also try Webster marsh in Saugatuck....It's on the east side of the highway only! Their is a launch on the west side of the highway which is almost right next to it. Launch there, and head east to the cattails off the river. Make sure you stay to the middle islands if you hunt there...
Good luck!


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Bob he doesn't have a boat. I don't think he could make the walk through all that muck. Friggin deadly walk right there. Maybe in my prime, ok deff. in my prime, but I wouldn't try it now. Mud motor baby! "Never walk where you can drive a mud motor"! 

smoke


----------



## TeamFowlAssassins (Nov 7, 2007)

Well I was thinking he could where a wet-suit and swim down the river to the island...:lol: Actually I forgot he doesn't have a boat...


----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

TeamFowlAssassins said:


> Well I was thinking he could where a wet-suit and swim down the river to the island...:lol: Actually I forgot he doesn't have a boat...


just stop st the tire store pick up inner tube and pice of 2x4 for a paddle, that is hardcore there:yikes:


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

smoke said:


> Hunting the Ottawa marsh without a boat of some kind is doable, but it's a forced hump at best. Going in is no problem because it's all down hill. But going back up the 150'+ hills are a bee otch. There are a few public boat launches in the area. But all are on the other side of the marsh from where you want to be. One is on the river itself, don't step off that one! To be honest none of the launches are on the side you need to be on, and the water you would need to cross is WAY to DEEP for you to wade. So if you don't mind a hump the Ottawa would be a choice.
> 
> Swan creek mill pond has some hunting on it, but at this time of year there aren't to many birds around. Might be a good walk/jump shoot on some woodies there though on the creek.
> 
> ...


 
Lot of water out there at the farm now which makes walking a pain. If you go out there youggun don't forget your rubbers.


----------



## smoke73 (Jun 4, 2006)

Huntermax-4 said:


> Lot of water out there at the farm now which makes walking a pain. If you go out there youggun don't forget your rubbers.


 The water from the weekend has receded. It is still a little mucky.
The walk-in areas of the marsh would be very difficult to hunt now, with the K-zoo river still very high. This gives the birds so many more places to be. 
If you have any more questions, feel free to PM me. It is possible that I will be out in the area this weekend.


----------



## Younggun (Oct 29, 2008)

thanks guys hahaha


----------



## black dog (Oct 29, 2008)

Good luck Younggun,,I think Butch and I will be out this weekend too. 
Say hey to the inlaws for me..


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

Hunt near the creeks and the standing water at the todd farm.


----------

